

Ask HN: How to responsibly come off a caffeine semi-addiction? - markhall

Somewhere between a coffee and Red Bull junkie, I recognize that I probably consumer too much caffeine every day. On days that I don't have a cup (or 4), I get headaches and am severely less motivated. Any suggestions on how to effectively transition from 3-5 cups a day to being the same 'me' without any cups? Any advice is appreciated. [From the surface, this solution may appear simple, but for those consume large amounts, they know it's not]
======
rbalicki
I found that it's much easier to consume less caffeine if you start the
workweek off with the proper amount of sleep. I noticed that after even one
night of low sleep, I'd have to drink lots of caffeine to get through the day,
and that as a result, I couldn't sleep early enough at night (or had no
inclination to.) Of course, that kept the cycle going until the weekend.

So... get good rest on the weekend and focus on avoiding caffeine early in the
week.

Exercise or yoga in the morning helps, too.

------
Throwadev
There aren't that many different ways to do it. Either cold turkey, or taper.
Try cutting it down to half what you drink now. It'll be shitty, but stick
with it. At least you're getting half.

Look into the research about breaking habits, so maybe read "The Power of
Habit".

------
dylanhassinger
I'm a soda junkie, to cut back i try alternating caffeine-free, regular, and
water.

